# Members picture thread.



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Like the pump thread on MD a sticky that allows members to post their picture and not create a ton of new threads which slowly disappear never to be seen again.

This way if some one has a nice picture that they want to share but doesnt really warrant a new thread they can pop it up there:thumbup1:


----------

